
Infiniti’s Prototype 9 is a modern electric car with 1940s retro racer roots - janober
https://techcrunch.com/2017/08/18/infinitis-prototype-9-is-a-modern-electric-car-with-1940s-retro-racer-roots
======
jdmichal
The actual stats look depressing. 105mph top speed, 0-60 in 5.5 seconds, 20
minutes of racing before being drained... Doesn't the Tesla Model S beat this
on pretty much everything except "looking like a 1940's race car"?

~~~
castis
This probably says more about me than anything else but I dont think I've ever
built a prototype of anything thats outperformed a production model product.

~~~
henji76
I think a prototype should outperform production cars in at least one stat.
Else what's the point ?

~~~
Sir_Substance
Scoping the problem, and looking for non-obvious traps that might sink the
project.

------
r00fus
Getting tired of concepts that I can't buy. Hell, I'm tired of extremely
limited production cars (e.g. Hyundai Ionic electric, '17 e-Golf) that I can't
reasonably get despite trying for months.

Let me know when it's available in volume.

~~~
kevin_thibedeau
This is viral marketing to build a stodgy, old world reputation for the
Infiniti brand. Its purpose is to shape consumer attitudes, not to be sold.

------
TheSpiceIsLife
Okay, so the car looks cool. And has no roll-over protection, so the car
clearly supposed to be driven at anything above walking speed. Exposed wheels
are terrible for aerodynamics.

From the article:

 _20 minutes of aggressive track racing on that battery pack with a full
charge_

 _Another interesting thing about the Prototype 9 is that it uses steel
throughout_

If the battery only lasts ~20 minutes I don't think body weight was much of a
concern.

Other sources are claiming the electric motor sounds a lot like the one
driving the new Nissan Leaf[1].

1\. [https://www.theverge.com/2017/8/14/16143962/infiniti-
prototy...](https://www.theverge.com/2017/8/14/16143962/infiniti-
prototype-9-pebble-beach-electric-nissan)

------
kaffeemitsahne
I'd like to see footage of it doing a few laps at top speed, sadly slow motion
close-ups of the wheel seemed to have higher priority.

